# Which DVC resorts are closest to monorail? Going with 7, 3, 1 year old



## mlsmn (Jan 10, 2011)

Need to make it easy to get to tram(meant monorail) with strollers etc.

or
 would it be better to stay at one of Disney hotels?
if so which ones?

Thx.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 10, 2011)

If you're exchanging in with RCI, I would suggest Wilderness Lodge.  From there, you can take a boat directly to Magic Kingdom (the hardest resort to get to normally).  All of the other resorts are serviced by bus from Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## ocdb8r (Jan 10, 2011)

mlsmn, what do you mean by "tram"?

Beach Club and Boardwalk have easy access to Epcot and Studios via the boats.

Bay Lake Towers has the Monorail to Magic Kingdom.

Wilderness Lodge has the boat to Magic Kingdom.

Everwhere else is pretty much busses...


----------



## jdunn1 (Jan 10, 2011)

Only the Contemorary (Bay Lake Towers) DVC resort has monorail access.  Wildernes Lodge DVC has boat access to Magic Kingdom and a boat that goes to the Contemporary resort, which will give you monorail access to Magic Kingdom and Epcot.  The Beach Club DVC is adjacent to Epcot and if you go through the park, you can access the monorail that way too.  The thing is, the monorail is not a very convient way to access the Magic Kingdom from any DVC resort.  In most cases, it is easier to walk to the Magic Kingdom (if you are at the Bay Lake Towers) or take the bus.  The monorail is definatley fun, but there is often a long line and it is often much faster to take the bus.

If you stay at one of the monorail hotels, any of the poperties will be nice.  The way the monorail loop runs, the Contemorary is the first hotel stop when leaving the parks but when going to the parks, the monorail will stop at the Floridian and Polly before stopping at the ticket and transportation stop (this is where the monorail stops for the magic Kingdom).  If you stay at the polly, then using the monorail to get to the magic kingdom will be really easy but using the monorail to get back to your room will require several stops.  The stops are quick, but they delay your return to the hotel or your trip to the park by about 15-20 minutes.  That's why in most instances a bus or walking is better.  Plus depending on where you stay on the monorail line, it will be really hard to find a spot to sit either going to the parks or coming home.

The monorail resorts are the most expensive to stay at and are really fun hotels so no matter what place you choose, I think you will be happy.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 10, 2011)

mlsmn said:


> Need to make it easy to get to tram with strollers etc.
> 
> or
> would it be better to stay at one of Disney hotels?
> ...



The only trams at Disney World left are in the parking lots. 

If you have the choice between on-property and off-property, choose the on-property.

All of the Disney resorts provide complimentary transportation....buses, monorail, boats. All of them are stroller accessible.


----------



## icydog (Jan 10, 2011)

I think by Tram she meant monorail. 

There are three resorts on the Monorail:

The Contemporary

The Polynesian

The Grand Floridian

There is one DVC resort on/near the monorail and that is Bay Lake Towers. You will not be able to exchange into Bay Lake

As someone suggested, I always told the young families who rented my DVC properties from me-- to stay at the Villas at Wilderness Lodge. . The reason being-- it is a short walk to the ferry that takes you directly to the Magic Kingdom. The Magic Kingdom is where you will want to be with little kids. 

Also, once you are in front of the Magic Kingdom you can take the monorail to Epcot or a bus to Disney's Hollywood Studios http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/parks/hollywood-studios/ or Animal Kingdom Theme Park. 


This is a list of complimentary transportation and what transportation is provided at each resort. If you are creative you will find other ways to get from place to place. My kids loved the buses. I learned to tolerate them. My point being that the transportation around the World can be a lot of fun for kids.


----------



## mlsmn (Jan 10, 2011)

I meant monorail not tram


----------



## icydog (Jan 11, 2011)

mlsmn said:


> I meant monorail not tram



We figured you did. How about the answers you got? I know I spent a lot of time formulating mine. Did they help?


----------



## Bell30655 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been going to Disney for years.  Several of those years have been with children of various ages like yours.  It doesn't matter which resort you go to if you plan it right.

All of the DVC resorts have bus service to/from the parks that isn't too crowded EXCEPT the Magic Kingdom at park opening and closing.  If you're wanting to find the easiest ways to go resort to resort for dining or just to visit them look to an app called OLP Transportation Wizard for the iPhone/iPad.

You will have a great time and transportation will not be an issue.  Some will think I'm nuts for suggesting it but the AKL is a very nice resort.  Sure it takes longer to get to/from MK by bus but the buses just aren't crowded.  We were there Christmas week and NEVER had to stand on a bus from AKL to MK.  WDW has four parks.  There is transportation between parks.


----------

